# Diamonds & lace pattern



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I have tried it out on a sample, hope this works.

Today is both a special day for me , and also a sad day, so this means a lot.

Today my Mom would have been 103!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly my darling Sister also passed away on the same day a few years later . Mixed emotions, when my Daddy passed away ,when I was nearly 4 , I got really close to my big Sister. I miss them both..... every...............single .........day .

Wouldn't it be wonderful if my Mom's pattern repeat was carried forward. I hope this will be okay, I am not that cute on the computer!!

If you don't want to open the PDF I understand, here is the 'Office' Version.............sounds like I know what I am doing but I am sure there are many on here who would disagree!!!

Diamond and Lace Pattern repeat.

Worked over 12 ROWS , multiples of 8 stitches PLUS 3.

Row 1: K2, *K3, yfwd, S1, K1, PSSO, K3* repeat to last stitch K1.

Row 2 and all even rows: K1, Pearl to last stitch, K1.

Row 3: K2, *K1, K2tog, yfwd, K1, yfwd, S1, K1, PSSO, K2* repeat to last stitch K1. 

Row 5: K2, *K2tog, yfwd, K1, (yfd, S1, K1, PSSO) twice, K1 * repeat to last stitch K1.

Row 7: K1, K2tog, * yfwd, K1, (yfwd, S1, K1, PSSO) twice, yfd, S1, K2tog, PSSO* to last 8 stitches,
yfwd, K1, (yfwd, s1, K1, PSSO) 3 times , K1.

Row 9 : K2, *K1, (yfwd, S1, K1, PSSO) 3 times, K1*, repeat to last stitch K1.

Row 11: K2, * K2, (yfwd, S1, K1, PSSO) twice, K2* repeat to last stitch K1. 


Happy knitting Sue X

Forgot to say on my previous post the 'new' baby Emily has the same name as my Mom )


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks wonderful


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I'll give it a try.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

What a lovely way to memorialize your mother and sister! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

What a beautiful pattern! Thank you so much for sharing it with all of us on KP!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

xoxokc said:


> What a lovely way to memorialize your mother and sister! Thank you for sharing this with us.


I totally agree!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I am so sorry, I should also say a big thank you to RosD , who inspired me and many others with all her fantastic posts. This post is down to her and her lovely work. Sue x


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loses.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful design and a big Thank You for sharing with all of us. Take care and celebrate your wonderful family memories.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so very much for sharing the pattern. Really love this! So sorry for your loss. May God help you through this painful time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely design and thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!!
Thank you ,for sharing your mom's beautiful pattern!
Will be trying it out and possibly make a scarf


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to figure out a baby blanket using the stitch.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Crochetnknit said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to figure out a baby blanket using the stitch.


Well I have made one, just decided on the yarn. (UK DK, is that your light worsted?) did a garter stitch border at the bottom, I like an odd number of rows, kept 8 stitches each side for the borders and just knitted till I was happy with the length. Then repeated the garter stitch border. Remember the pattern is in addition to your garter edges though )

Happy knitting ;O)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> I am so sorry, I should also say a big thank you to RosD , who inspired me and many others with all her fantastic posts. This post is down to her and her lovely work. Sue x


Thank you so much Sue and thanks for sharing your Mum's beautiful pattern, I will be knitting some things with this for sure!!! I'm so sorry for your losses. I don't think it gets easier with time, I just think you somehow learn to live without them, but they remain in our hearts forever. Memories don't fade, we just treasure them more each day. ???????????? Ros x


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I am sorry for your loses. I have finally been able to think of my parents with joy instead of sorrow...Dad passed in '07 and Mom in '09.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's very pretty, thank you!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Your losses are great. I am sorry you have had such sadness. Thank you for sharing with us and for the pattern too. I will think of you and your family as I knit.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. It is a lovely thing you are doing to remember your mum this way.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Lexiemae, what a beautiful tribute to your Mom. Thank you for sharing it with all of us. You are right, it is wonderful that her work can be moved forward for others to share and help keep her memory alive.


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue,
Thanks for sharing this beautiful pattern. I hope the you find some joy in this day of sad memories. Bobbie


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there a row 8 or 10?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you-and best wishes to you.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

LOVELY PATTERN. What a nice way of remembering your mom. Share your grief.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing you mother's lovely pattern. Such a good way to remember her.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

jwatts said:


> Is there a row 8 or 10?


Pattern says:

Row 2 and all even rows: K1, Pearl to last stitch, K1.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this special lace pattern. I shall be reminded of you and your family whenever I use it.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty.

SEA


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely design. Thanks for sharing it and your mom's love with us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry for your losses. What a lovely pattern and thank you for sharing.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

My sympathy to you my mom was 98 when she died jan 30, 2015 I miss her so much she passed on the love of all needlework to me


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

PSm downloaded just fine, thanks for the pattern. I'll use it for a baby blanket


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your Mom's pretty pattern.


----------



## meisie (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Its a beautiful way to remember your mother and sister. Thinking of you


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. I only have 1 other sibling left out of 6 and know how you feel. God's blessing on you. 

Thank you for sharing your Mother's pattern.

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing and what a lovey way to remember loved ones.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like this pattern! Thanks for posting and continuing your Mom's legacy.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I can see a lace stole with that pattern.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. It looks lovely for many projects, I will give it a go!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern, it is beautiful! I knit washcloths for Newborns in Need....this will be a pretty pattern for that.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

kybrat said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern, it is beautiful! I knit washcloths for Newborns in Need....this will be a pretty pattern for that.


It also makes lovely little blankets ........ I must do some more )


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have saved it


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

xoxokc said:


> What a lovely way to memorialize your mother and sister! Thank you for sharing this with us.


I can't wait to make a cowl using this beautiful stitch... thanks again~


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you ! I will rename the pattern Emily ' s diamond and lace pattern. I make baby blankets for single moms. This way your mom's legacy lives on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a lovely pattern...thank you for sharing your mother's memory


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh, that is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

xoxokc said:


> What a lovely way to memorialize your mother and sister! Thank you for sharing this with us.


 :sm24:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful and could be incorporated into so many things. A beautiful tribute to your Mom. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Hey there, have saved this wonderful pattern, have been looking for something like his for a while and now thanx to you have found it! Again much appreciated. Geraldine xx :sm24:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing....lovely pattern.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I have just used your Mom's pattern for my granddaughter's hat. She is 3 years old. I modified the pattern so that I could knit the hat in the round. Thank you. Love the pattern!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

mrleese said:


> I have just used your Mom's pattern for my granddaughter's hat. She is 3 years old. I modified the pattern so that I could knit the hat in the round. Thank you. Love the pattern!


That is really lovely and a beautiful colour, a unique hat )

I love the pattern repeat and have used it many times and think it can be used for lots of different items.

Thanks for showing it to us all.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern and I will be using it. Thanks for posting it. I bet your mom would be happy that you are sharing her pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice patterns .


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WaterFall said:


> Nice patterns .


Thank you, months later from my original post, when I am especially thinking of my dear Mom, I see your post. I hope you will use the pattern and her memory will live on with others all around the World .

Happy holidays & .................especially...... which my Mom would have LOVED..................... happy knitting ) Sue xxxxx .


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like that pattern..... hoping to work it into a blanket someday! Thanks!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful pattern, thank you kindly


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Love your Mums pattern & loved the way you have kept part of her alive. I might put this into a jumper for my GD if I am clever enough. ????


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That's pretty. Thank you.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

lexiemae said:


> I have tried it out on a sample, hope this works.
> 
> Today is both a special day for me , and also a sad day, so this means a lot.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your losses. Thanks for posting this lovely pattern. I am saving it and I will try and make this sometime this year. This will help with my resolution to increase my knitting knowledge for 2018.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

mrleese said:


> I have just used your Mom's pattern for my granddaughter's hat. She is 3 years old. I modified the pattern so that I could knit the hat in the round. Thank you. Love the pattern!


Very beautiful


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

I have done that in the past, following the chart, as I am not good in reading row-by-row instructions.
I made a hugh blanket for a double size bed,


----------

